# How can I eliminate my stand in my set-up?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

So I have finally ordered a wall mount for my Pioneer 11550 50".
I have been trying to figure out how I can eliminate the stand entirely from my set-up, if possible.
My system is small and consists of:

Yamaha RX-V661 AVR(soon to be replaced by Yamaha 663)
PS3
D* HR21-700 HD-DVR
Pioneer 1150HD
3 - Onix Xl-s front stage

So I was thinking of ordering three identical height(18"-24") stands for my front stage with the 1150 on the wall above.
But I have always had my soundstage below my display or at best ~1/3 up my screen. And I hear alot about how placing the center ch. above the display "opens" up the sound, is that true?


So what can I do with my three pieces of gear to eliminate the stand?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is always best to keep the front speakers tweeters even with your ear at the listening position. Mounting a center channel above the display can cause some strange issues with sound panning across the front if it is not at the same level (or close to it) as your right and left channels.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

So below and inline. 

How low is too low - IYO?
I ask because I don't want to mount my plasma at such a height that I am constantly having my head and neck at an angle upwards.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have my center channel about 18" off the floor but it has an angle built in so it fires directly at my listening position. All you need to do is put something under the front to give it the desired angle.
I wouldn't put it too low but anything above 12" should be fine.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds good.

I am thinking of putting a rack in my closet near the display.(~8' away)
I could open it when using the set-up and close it when I'm not. At least until I get an IR set-up.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ll you need to do is put something under the front to give it the desired angle.


Rubber Door stopper, or if you like to spend real money, Auralex mopads (or foam cut to shape).


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I was thinking hard black foam cut to shape. Glad others have as well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I find myself really playing with angles to get the center blending well with the front sound stage. You may start with the door stoppers, moving them in and out to give you different angles, then measure, and make some foam instead (keeping in mind, the foam ma compress, reducing the angle).

My 2 cents.


----------

